# Electric smoker and gas grill or pellet smoker?



## Jwils2000 (Jun 18, 2019)

Looking for some advice.  Until recently, I had a standard (natural) gas grill and a 30 inch Masterbuilt electric smoker.  However, shortly after going out of warranty, the smoker's control unit gave out and, after I replaced that, some internal component died and I had to scrap it.  I liked the size, ease of use and price of the electric smoker and, if I thought it was just bad luck, I would probably have just replaced it.  However, my on-line search for a new reliable electric smoker has come up empty.  Every brand seems to have a significant number of unhappy customers.  Seems odd since it's basically just a box with a heating element and thermostat. 
Anyway, I'm now considering a pellet smoker.  Costco has the Louisiana LG900 on sale for $499 including front shelf and cover, which seems like a great price.  It feels well built and gets good reviews. My concern is whether it will adequately replace separate, dedicated units for smoking and grilling.  I've read that pellet smokers produce less smoke and I'm wondering if the grilling/searing capabilities of the LG900 are comparable to my regular gas grill. I'm also thinking about ease of use.  It seems easier and less expensive to plug in or turn on the gas then to deal with wood fuel. 
I do like the idea of saving patio space with a single unit, and, if there's not a reliable electric or natural gas smoker out there, I guess I don't have much choice, but I'd appreciate hearing your perspective.
Thanks.


----------



## BigW. (Jun 18, 2019)

If your primary concern is a space saving jack-of-all-trades unit I think the LG900 would be a good choice.  Pellet smokers do not get as hot as gas grills and take longer to heat up.  But they do make burgers/steaks etc taste better than gas grill because of the added smoke IMO.  Just takes a bit longer and searing is a bit more difficult.  Many have several smokers/grills because there is no best of everything type unit.


----------



## jake0531 (Jun 18, 2019)

I have a GMG Daniel Boone. Love the smoke flavor, not overpowering. I can grill anything on it as well. For char marks, invest in a set of grill grates, it’ll change your life for grilling,  all in one unit


----------



## newsmokerky (Jun 18, 2019)

I have the Smokin It 2.  Small unit, but plenty big enough.  It's bullet proof, and on casters..  I have a Weber Genesis gas grill.  Love the combination.


----------



## mike243 (Jun 18, 2019)

That's a smoker about the size I have or close to it,they are the makers of pitboss,the pitboss have a 5 year warranty now


----------



## scottma (Jun 19, 2019)

I also have both.  The Rec Tec rt680 which can smoke and grill just fine but its a time thing for me.  I just went out and bought a Weber Genesis gasser for better sears and quicker cooking of things like burgers/dogs/chicken


----------



## Jwils2000 (Jun 19, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback. Extra time to get up to temp is not something I had considered. The Smokin It looks like a much more solid unit than the Masterbuilt.  Have a few more days to decide before the sale ends.


----------



## rc4u (Jun 20, 2019)

if your more smoke orientated the do like I do. I have propane smoker but works for grills or whatever. I start my smoker with propane and then I have a good chimney going with wood charcoal and when to temp I shut off gas and add the chimney to a pan in the bottom over the one burner and have my chunk wood added also it keeps smoke and temp very good and then start another chimney later and add to other burner when first one goes down. then use the gas and chips for temp to finish. on my grill I have a pan for corner of my weber genesus {old 3 burner side control} start it with gas and have pan with pellets and chips when starts smoking I add whatever cooking to other burners at right temp to get wonderful burgers or chicken or when I rotisserie .. my son has boone pellet and does this for start of smokes and is worry free


----------



## Jwils2000 (Jun 20, 2019)

newsmokerky said:


> I have the Smokin It 2.  Small unit, but plenty big enough.  It's bullet proof, and on casters..  I have a Weber Genesis gas grill.  Love the combination.


Looks like a great unit. How well can you set and manage temperature?


----------

